# pier rod holders



## lonnie411 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking for a good way to keep my rods on the pier I saw a blue rod holder inflorida but could not find one to buy i think it was a pierbuddy if you know where i can buy one please let me know good fishing 

lonnie411


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that was too easy - you can get em on line or there is a listing of dealers @ that site ......

also saw a metal clamp on ebay -- but i hate to send ya there...if ya wanna ck for 'pier clamp'


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Most guys down here (Fl) use a piece of PVC tube and a bungee cord.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

search for a down east rod clamp, nothing better.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*king fishing clamp*

search on king fishing clamp

http://www.lightnin-strike.com/swivel_king.htm


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is a link for Down-East Rod Holder from Bass Pro.

Down-East Rod Clamp


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Down-East Rod Holder is a good one. All metal, adjustable. I use the Down-East Model #S-10 Salty Series for king fishing off the piers. More than one time a toothe has hit and ther was no fear of the rod holder failing.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I just*

use my sand spikes i put them against the railing and the cut off point on the bottom, will rest inside of the boards on the pier. And i will just use one or two tie wraps...The Large Ones...home depots sell them in a pack for About $6, i go to the flea market and just buy them there (alot cheaper) these have held even when i thought something was going to snap...my pole but when i am done, i just cut them off and throw them away.....I still use cord if i have the baitrunner on......opcorn:

*Yanks are no more*


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a question for lonnie411. Is it a coincidence that the PIERBUDDY patent owner's name is Lonnie Jaworski and your name is lonnie411? I believe that the president of the PIERBUDDY company is also Lonnie. I am just curious to know if you really want a PIERBUDDY or are you really advertising?


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I feel a burn coming on! IF he is the same Lonnie; that is some cheesy advertisement. It is also funny that he just saw it on the pier and knew the name of it! Something smells fishy and not in a good way!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

wow! never thought of it that way! & the site i posted was so easy to find for anybody who knows how to google -- feel like i've been played for a dupe -- mods may delete my post with link if they deem fit. my apologies!

originally i saw no harm in posting the commercial link, especially since randy didn't have anything like it on his site....but now i understand better why commercial links shouldn't be put up --- i'll be way more careful in the future. again, i am so sorry that i did this stupid thing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice catch guys. Knew marines weren't all brawn! lol  Yeah. How could you see it and know the exact name of it. Then not be able to find it by doing a search on the web, when the website is the exact name you used. Well I wasn't planning to buy one anyway. PVC and bungee works really well.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I think he is busted; check this link:
http://forums.fishingclub.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/31210418011/m/97810926431


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, help me out since I'm fairly new to the site. Isn't there a rule against advertising on this site or something along that line especially if its in an underhand manner such as this?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

pierside -- yes, & i am guilty as charged....if you click on the terms of service at the bottom of the page you will see the dos & don'ts -- pretty simple stuff...altho the mods give us some latitude....
after being hoodwinked into posting the link i did, i will understand if i get to stand in the corner...frankly i hope the mods delete the whole thread.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

We are not blaming you Fishinmama; you were duped the same as us. He is referring to Lonnie; or PBF as Pierside and I like to call him. (inside joke there)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> pierside -- yes, & i am guilty as charged....if you click on the terms of service at the bottom of the page you will see the dos & don'ts -- pretty simple stuff...altho the mods give us some latitude....
> after being hoodwinked into posting the link i did, i will understand if i get to stand in the corner...frankly i hope the mods delete the whole thread.


mama took the bait real hard. jk.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishinmama you were duped just like everybody else in this thread. I was talking about lonnie411 being the one who was looking for free advertising. KD and I wouldn't have even noticed this guy if he hadn't butted into KD's fishin report from this weekend. Thanks for being so upfront about this whole deal.


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> pierside -- yes, & i am guilty as charged....if you click on the terms of service at the bottom of the page you will see the dos & don'ts -- pretty simple stuff...altho the mods give us some latitude....
> after being hoodwinked into posting the link i did, i will understand if i get to stand in the corner...frankly i hope the mods delete the whole thread.



Judy,

Maybe I'm just another dumb jarhead, but can't *you* delete your post with the link?

John


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah he's the one looking for the free advertising, but i'm the idiot who gave it to him!:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Always remember, "Marines with time on their hands is a dangerous situation". By the way, KD is a Marine and I'm a Navy veteran we just work and fish together.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

OBXFISHN said:


> Judy,
> 
> Maybe I'm just another dumb jarhead, but can't *you* delete your post with the link?
> 
> John


nope-least i don't think so -- you only get a 20 minute window of time to edit your posts


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

no worries, not that much design went into that rod holder. it wont fit on all piers. it looks flimsy. i'll stick with the adjustability and ruggedness of my down east clamp for pin riggin.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch! Looks like the guy has 2 posts and mentions his product in both of them. He couldn't even spell it correctly in his other post! LMAO


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Mamma we got your back! You're not going to time-out Lonnie is.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> after being hoodwinked into posting the link i did, i will understand if i get to stand in the corner...frankly i hope the mods delete the whole thread.


 I was just getting ready to say for you to go give us 1/2 hour in the corner, no whining, when I got down to this post... I've found the best punishment for errant children is to let them pick their own punishment... and again it works out for the best for all... Judy that was just too funny...


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> nope-least i don't think so -- you only get a 20 minute window of time to edit your posts


Oh, thanks for the heads up. I'll have to keep that in mind when I'm sticking my foot in my mouth.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Lonnie411, oops I mean Lonnie Jaworski, President of Pier Buddy according to a google search should get the time out or boot. He did the samething on a different website. 

He regestered just yesterday.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Nice catch! Looks like the guy has 2 posts and mentions his product in both of them. He couldn't even spell it correctly in his other post! LMAO


HERE IT IS

Nice catch fishinmama!

Steve


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Two posts by Lonnie and they're both about the piir-whatchamacallit.

to psots by Lionne aad terh'ye btoh aobut tle peer-wahmclitalt.
(I'm still amazed by the Cambridge U study).


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

OWL -- Pierside & Keila's Daddy get credit for the catch -- joint effort -- guess they fish well together!
& a big "THANK YOU" to the mods for deleting the link!


----------

